# First Date........do you remember?



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

My H and I were talking about our first date the other day( it has been 10years). It got me to thinking what other's first date was like.

Our first date was at The Dead Goat Saloon for an Inflames show. We spent the time listening to the band and hanging out with a few friends. I think it was exciting for me because I never went to small bars and had no idea at the time who Inflames was, now I am a fan, and actually like seeing small shows. I do wish that there had been that one on one romantic date ideal but I would not change it for a thing.

Where was your first date with your s/so and what do you think about it now??


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I was picking up my car from the service center. He was my service adviser and my car had ISSUES that month. SO...I went to get my car, he asked what i was doing that night, I said, "hanging out with you." and he said he was off at 7 :rofl: Almost poetic how that happened. I'd liked him for a couple months..all from taking my car in.

We met after his work at a pub and had a drink or two...talked for two hours and it went so well, he asked if I wanted to get dinner up the street at a mexican place.  We ate and talked until 2am. Holy crap. We didn't want to go home.

He dropped me off (I had taken my car home and took the bus back to santa monica ..5 minute ride) and dind't kiss me  LOL He later said he wanted to take it slow because he really liked me. We had our second date the next night...and hung out every night since.

I look back and smile. It was just an awesome night. Meeting him changed my life.


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

Good thing your car needed work huh? That is a great story.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

We still talk about our first date. I remember well. He took me to a chain restaurant known for its ribs. I didn't want to get all messy in front of him eating baby back ribs on our first date so I ordered their grilled southwestern chicken fillet. :rofl: 
Afterwards we went to see a movie but we were late because we spent so much time talking at the restaurant. He told me later he was wondering why I would go with him to a rib joint to eat chicken breast. He still tells me, when you go to a well known rib chain you order what they're known for.


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

That is cute. I will never see ordering chicken the same now. LOL too cute


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

H and I met at a bar that's inside a restaurant. We were both there alone, ended up sitting next to each other and talking the whole night. I noticed how nice his hands were (strong, meaty, the working-with-hands type - very masculine). I also noticed his calf muscles when he went to the bathroom! :smthumbup: I was very attracted to him so say the least. Towards the end of the evening (this was on a Wednesday night), he asked if he could cook dinner for me on Friday night.  At the end of the night, was our first kiss and it was awesome!


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> I can't believe I'm sharing this, but...
> 
> We had dinner at my place. He said something funny and I snorted food out my nostril.
> We went swimming.
> ...


Did you swim on lily pads? :lol: :rofl: 



Sorry! Had to...


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

We met on a dance floor in some flavor of the week club.

She came back to my place.

Moved in the next day.

Moved out of state together 3 weeks later.

That was 23 years ago.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> That's ok. LOL Love it.
> 
> No, but he did kiss me for the first time in the pool. And then on the floor. And then on the bed.
> 
> Not proud of myself for the~ what shall we say~ *soon-ness* of it, but it was hot!


Hubs was the first person I slept with so soon...that was week 1. lol. Never regretted it. LOVED IT. It was amazing and brilliant.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Hubs was the first person I slept with so soon...that was week 1. lol. Never regretted it. LOVED IT. It was amazing and brilliant.


Date #2 for us. At his house after dinner and after the hot tub. Needless to say, I didn't know he had a hot tub and therefore didn't bring a bikini. But eh, what are ya gonna do? 

I ended up in one of his t-shirts, but we all know how that goes. :rofl:


----------



## Confused_and_bitter (Aug 6, 2011)

Our first date was at a jack in the box we met out there during our lunch hour. I remember ordering food and we were so nervous we couldn't eat. Then as we sat across from each other we texted back and forth for some reason we were too nervous to talk to each other LOL.

Then as we left his car overheated and I helped him fix it so he could get to work. He had mentioned something about dating rules and how he wasn't suppose to call me the night he got my number but that he didn't want to wait 3 days, so I walked up to him and we kissed. He texted me the minute he got back to work.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

We go back to our pub often. The kids know we had our first date there. I still remember sitting at the bar, wondering if I could get closer. 
After he dropped me off, we texted a bit before bed and randomly he texted, 'BTW, ur F'in HOT!"   Never had a guy say that before.

I still have my car  He takes good care of it.


----------



## FrankKissel (Nov 14, 2011)

We had the typical first date: dinner at a local burger joint followed by visiting her mom in the mental health wing of a nearby hospital.
Everybody does that, right?

Marked the 24th anniversary of that date this year. No hospitals this time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mgperkow (Mar 8, 2012)

Hmm... It takes me a little thinking to remember the first "together" event that rightly would be called a date. We met in college and spent quite a few years in each other's regular company, but perhaps the first really date-like outing was a school-sponsored formal dinner/dance event we went to together. We talked and danced together, but we were both quite shy about each other, so we just shared a big hug at the end. Our first kiss was later, over a chemistry study session in my dorm room (lol, seriously).


----------



## Mello_Yellow (Feb 22, 2012)

Remember it well. We were just teenagers at the time. We went to see Steel Magnolias and had dinner afterwards at a local steakhouse. It was fairly short because we were instructed by her mom to get home as soon as we were done eating.


----------



## LemonLime (Mar 20, 2012)

Yup, it was an at home date tho, we watched two movies and then he drove me home...I was in highschool.


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

Talk about Guys not on the uptick me and my spouse before we even started going out had some friends that we all just hung out went to coffee houses etc anyway one night my future wife asked me hey lets go get a hamburger Sonic was close by to where we were so me and her went their and she bought me a hamburger that was like 13 yrs ago  I should have won the Homer Simpson award Doh DoH I didnt even realize she liked me I thought she was way out of my league anyway we now have been married 12 yrs


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

H and a buddy were playing pool at a local pub. I was there on a blind date that was not going well. H's buddy was eyeing me and he smiled and I noticed a tooth missing... turn off for me. I shifted my attention to his shorter friend (my now H)... My blind date left and my H and I exchanged numbers and the next day he would not leave me alone... So I agreed to a quick drink next to where I work.... A few drinks later and we're heading to my place with a 12 pack in hand. It was suppose to be a 2 week fling....


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

My H and I knew each other from hanging out as teens in a large group during the summer of 1997 for a few months. I remember thinking wow this is the cutest guy ever (yeah I roll my eyes at my teen puppy love too) 

So when we met back up again in 2002 we had a little history already. 

Our second date was kind of funny. We were going to RedRobins and he asked if I had ever been there once we were seated I said, "Yes. I break up with all my boyfriends here." His face just fell. It was so cute. I have no idea why I said that, may be I thought it was going to come out all witty or something and yet his reaction told me how much he liked me. Now it is a running inside joke between us. We say it every time one of us suggest eating there.


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

met at a local bar, both of use got possitively pie eyed. went back to her place and passed out..hell of a 1st date,but here we are 28 years later


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

67flh said:


> met at a local bar, both of use got possitively pie eyed. went back to her place and passed out..hell of a 1st date,but here we are 28 years later



28 years wow! Some date then


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Cherry said:


> H and a buddy were playing pool at a local pub. I was there on a blind date that was not going well. H's buddy was eyeing me and he smiled and I noticed a tooth missing... turn off for me. I shifted my attention to his shorter friend (my now H)... My blind date left and my H and I exchanged numbers and the next day he would not leave me alone... So I agreed to a quick drink next to where I work.... A few drinks later and we're heading to my place with a 12 pack in hand. It was suppose to be a 2 week fling....


:lol: :lol: Longest 2 weeks of your life, eh? :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

southern wife said:


> :lol: :lol: Longest 2 weeks of your life, eh? :rofl: :rofl:


And if his buddy had all his teeth :rofl:


----------



## heavensangel (Feb 12, 2012)

*Dean* said:


> Smooth operator.
> 
> You were very lucky to find the right gal in a club.
> It normally doesn't happen like that.
> My hats off to you.


Probably true, however, H & I met in a club when one of our friends told H when he asked her to dance, to dance with me because I love to dance. At that point, I was enamored by the fact I finally met a guy who likes to dance (and boy oh boy can he move!! Hhhhmmm) After that, we became great friends. He hung out with the whole group of us - @clubs, @ the beach, @ friends' homes for several months before our first date. With that being said on our first date: 

He made dinner - Chicken Parmesan, Salad, and Garlic Bread.
Then he took me to play Putt Putt Golf - and, yes, he was gentleman enough to 'let' me win. 
Made our way back to his place for a 'night cap' or two (White Russians - he still makes the best ones I've ever had) 
Then, we made love. It was unbelievably awesome. 

After almost 20 years: we still dance, he still cooks, he still opens my doors, we still play games (Pool is our game of choice now) and he still knows how to totally ROCK MY WORLD!!! 

Yeah I'd say our first date was a 'HIT' for both of us!


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

Blind date. About 25 years ago. 26 actually. Fun story.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

We met after a year of talking online and on the phone. We met half way between our homes.... Fl and Tx.... so we met is Jackson Mississippi. I got off the plane and there was a nice polite hug, and he took my suitcase, and held my hand....And in the airport parking lot there was the awesomest EVER airport kiss! This led to a weekend of motel sex, and talking, and sex, and talking.... to a beautiful relationship of sex and talking! Perfect!

Six years later we are married, sharing kids and grandkids, and still sharing awesome kisses!


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

First date:
He was driving me in this dark side road with no buildings... I started to get a little scared.. ended up:

We went fishing on the other side of the river. I caught a perch. He didn't catch nuthin' (but a couple kisses).


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I think our 1st hook up out of school... we met half way riding bikes on old back country roads, he lived in another small town but not too far from my house ... I remember being worried I might get caught (wasn't supposed to be going to another town with some boy).... .. I recall meeting his family that night, and thinking his dad was rather good looking.....and the meatballs were huge & the best I ever tasted... they treated me really good... I felt very welcome in their home. 

Me & my BF/ now husband didn't even kiss for a couple of months... I was a very shy girl back then. I was just 15.


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

11th grade, we sat across each other during lunch.... but after 3 VERY bad girlfriends and spilling some deep emotional thoughts of what I wanted for the future (a loyal companion of a wife... house... child(ren)) SHE emotionally connected with me. not until a year later she asked me out. After three weeks, we broke up... she told me she was going into the military. I wanted to invest in a future. After seeing me through 2 more bad GF's and she gave up on her desire, asked me out again. 24 years later... still together!


----------



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

I invited my wife to a tribute dinner for a local philanthropist. Afterwards we walked and talked for hours. We came across a playground and we decided to play like children. I pushed her off the jungle gym and she landed on her rump in sand. She told me later it hurt like hell. I walked her home and a block from her house she broke the heel of her shoe. I carried her that block (I'm a big guy and she's really tiny). I even remember what she was wearing. That was in 1979.


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

I knew my husband as an acquaintance for a couple of years before he started asking me out. I wasn't interring him, dismissed him without a chance for shallow reasons - he is shorter than me, and is pretty shy. He asked me out at least ten times, I was trying to let him down easy and kept making excuses about having other commitments and stuff. One day he said "You know I am going to keep asking you out until you say yes, right?" Fir some reason that made me smile and I decided to go out with him, fully intending to never go out with him again after that.

We met at a nearby restaurant and hit it off. All my preconceptions of him were wrong, he was smart and held conversation about any topic I threw at him. We sat at the dinner table until they started closing up the restaurant, oblivious. Finally they asked us to move so we walked to a bar across the street. I was newly 21 at the time (he is four years older) and remember I was embarased about ordering drinks at the bar....I wasn't a beer or wine drinker and didn't know my way around mixed drinks either. I ordered first - triple shot of Malibu rum over ice. I used to drink it like that at home. The bartender asked me if I was serious and made a face like he was going to gag LOL, and I looked at my DH and his jaw was on the floor, so needless to say I was a bit embarrassed! He ordered a beer. We found a quiet table on the balcony outside at the bar and continued conversation there until they too closed and kicked us out. Then we walked back to our cars and stayed there talking until the sun rose. Yea...we had a lot to say in those days LOL. We left with just a hug.

He called me on the drive home after we just left each other and asked me if I wanted to get together that night again, of course I said yes. We both slept the entire day after staying up talking the night beforehand and then started over again less than 24 hours later. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

We don't really have a first "date"  We hung out a lot as friends and did lots of things together - but never really had an official "first date". Aww this makes me sad 

The first time I went to hang out with him after we met, I just went to his apartment and we had a few drinks and listened to some music. He never said much - in fact for the longest time, (years) I'd question whether he really wanted me around at all!

I guess the night we "started" dating could be considered our first date. It was a few days after my motorcycle accident and we decided to go and shoot some pool down the street from where he lived. (At this point he was pretty much taking care of me 24/7 because I messed myself up pretty bad).

So we got to the pool hall, had started into our second game when I realized my pain meds were wearing off - very quickly. He took me back to his apartment and for some reason, (blame the alcohol), I didn't lay down on the couch as usual. Instead I went straight in his room and plopped on the bed. He seemed a little surprised when he came out of the bathroom... I remember asking if it was okay that I lay there. He said it was fine, laid down next to me and we'd spent a good part of the night talking and laughing. And more drinking.

We had turned the lights out and there was this flashlight he kept on the bed for reading his books, and I took it and was being silly, talking and shining it into each of our faces as we spoke. Next thing I know - he just leans over for a kiss. (And I remember thinking "holy s**t he's going to kiss me!!" And "it's about time!"  ) I remember putting my hand on his chest and feeling his heart beating so fast and hard...

Long story short, we made out, made love, fell asleep nekked and the next day I bailed on him. After I begged him to cook me breakfast that I didn't eat! (Drinking will do funny things to your tummy)...

LoL!!! He spent all of the next day trying to convince me to come back! He said he'd "invested" his feelings in me and needed to talk.

I'd had a crush on him throughout our entire friendship... So there was no way I wasn't going to not come back. 

We were married 41 days after that night. 

What was I thinking? LoL jk 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Accipiter777 said:


> 11th grade, we sat across each other during lunch.


 We met at the school lunch table too, the 1st year for both of us at a new Vocational school ...I was in 10th grade, him 11th. He asked me to "go with him" days later, I hardly knew him but said "yes" anyway... figured he was cute enough behind those big glasses ...so it all began.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I recall meeting his family that night, and thinking his dad was rather good looking.....and the meatballs were huge


:lol: SA, shame on you......checkin' out the Dad's meatballs! :rofl:



Sorry, had to do it!


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

YinPrincess said:


> We were married 41 days after that night.
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I didn't know that! I met and married my H in 41 days too 

How's the pregnancy going Yin?? Getting close I presume...


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

We were set up by a mutual friend as freshmen in a coed dorm for the dorm semi-formal dance. That was 33 years ago.

D19 is now a student at the same university. Last week I took S16 for a college visit there and as part of revisiting the old haunts we looped through that dorm. I took the kids to the room where we'd had that dance. I showed them my room and their mother's rooms (she was in that building several years), but didn't mention any particular stories of what happened in those rooms!

Funny but it seems like only weeks not decades since I've been to all those places.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> I was gonna have a lot of fun with this...but southern wife beat me to it! :rofl:


 It was just..........out in the open...............so to speak! :rofl:


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> There's NO way you or I could have left that one alone. :rofl:
> 
> It was tooo perfect!


Are we twins? :scratchhead:


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Maybe. I'm getting the feeling we both have an off-the-wall sense of humor. I think you'd be a riot to party with.


:toast: You know it, baby!


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Cherry said:


> I didn't know that! I met and married my H in 41 days too
> 
> How's the pregnancy going Yin?? Getting close I presume...


Hey sweetness! Yup - due any day now! That-Girl has me anxiously awaiting the arrival of my (tmi) mucus plug :rofl: :rofl:

So weird we were both married in 41 days! Sometimes think I should have waited, but it's all good. It's been a real rollercoaster, though. A shock, even, at least for him...  (He had never lived with anyone else before - let alone a woman, let alone a pregnant, hormonal woman)! 

Things were really good for awhile, but as time draws closer, he acts weirder and weirder. Just trying to take it in stride.  How you doing lately?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

YinPrincess said:


> Hey sweetness! Yup - due any day now! That-Girl has me anxiously awaiting the arrival of my (tmi) mucus plug :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> So weird we were both married in 41 days! Sometimes think I should have waited, but it's all good. It's been a real rollercoaster, though. A shock, even, at least for him...  (He had never lived with anyone else before - let alone a woman, let alone a pregnant, hormonal woman)!
> 
> ...


Just remember that he is just as nervous, or more than, you are.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh I know! And probably moreso... At least I had 3 younger siblings growing up, and two young nieces living close by... His baby experience is NIL. LoL

Still... I don't know why some guys feel the need to withdraw and become an @$$ in fear...

You girls crack me up, by the way! I noticed that... But figured I'd keep my dirty thoughts to myself! Hahaaa!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

OH MAN! I laughed untill my sides hurt. Too funny. Meat balls hahaha!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

southern wife said:


> :lol: SA, shame on you......checkin' out the Dad's meatballs! :rofl:


Honest to God, when I wrote that it never dawned on me -how that might sound. Just speakin' it as I recall, I need to share that one with husband ! He's :rofl::rofl: Ya know, I was wondering why the heck I was getting some LIKES on that, like what is the big deal, nothing exciting...Ok... now I get it ! 

Yep, got that joke !


Happy to give you all a chuckle !


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Where was this thread hidden? I never saw it:

Met online on a prominent national dating site: IM'd each other for a month or two, then phoned for a couple of weeks. Agreed to meet on a Saturday afternoon to see the movie Chicago. Things went so great, that I didn't have to use my "contingency plan" to get called back in to the office. 

We then had a fantastic dinner and then she treated me to an evening watching the thoroughbreds run at the racetrack. Then out for drinks and it was suddenly 2AM. The chemistry was definitely there!

But it was actually a few months later before I ever felt the need to consummate the relationship!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I think I replied on this or another thread before, then had a moment of shyness and deleted. That happens from time to time. 

First date: he'd lined up a lunch date with me. I remember being nervous. We'd already kissed at the club before our date and I got nervous/shy about whether he'd be attracted to me in the daylight lol. I'm so smooth that I admitted this to him. He reassured me with a big kiss. After lunch, I guess we weren't ready to part as we drove around chatting, just running errands together. He was due to go for dinner and drinks with his mates at the pub that evening. They called him and he told them he was continuing his date with me instead. We dropped by his apartment and he quickly changed his shirt. His room-mate and friends were there, so I met them for the first time on our first date. His 'best' mate tried to hit on me while he was getting ready and he came back into the room and told him to back off. His mate then tried to convince me to go to dinner with them all. But H took me by the hand and said we were going to a movie and dinner. I can't remember which movie we saw. He was very distracting. He kept looking at me through-out the movie. He drove me home the long scenic coastal route, so we'd have more time together.


----------



## x2startermom (Jan 8, 2010)

I can't remember it. I think it was 7-11 Hot dogs that we took back home. Not really memorable.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Kurosity said:


> Where was your first date with your s/so and what do you think about it now??


What do I think about it now? 

I cringe at our clothing choices haha. He stands by his outfit. I laugh about mine. What can I say? It was the 90's! It was a good date. He had a sensuality about him that I loved. I was nervous but at the same time felt completely comfortable. I don't think either of us wanted it to end. That was 17 years ago.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

We went to a movie at the local theater. It was "Varsity Blues"... Unfortunately, we didn't see much of the movie...errr...well... fortunately? And we had to rent it when it came out on tape (yea, I know, before DVDs lol)...But we have that movie in our collection. Haven't watched it in awhile. I think we're about due to watch again.... 

The funny thing is... I flew from Michigan to Florida to go on that date...and spent the rest of the week at his place. Best vacation of my life.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

My husband and I were both on a very sleazy dating chat line. I was terribly bored, but I was having fun messing with all the weirdos, perverts and nutcases on that thing.

And then I heard a deep voice. He sounded so intelligent! My husband asked me if I wanted to meet that night and since I was bored, I agreed to meet him for a coffee.

As I walked to the coffee shop, I told myself that men on a telephone dating line were all losers. I was ready for a good laugh.

I was immediately taken by my husband's blue eyes, dimples and manners. He didn't make sexual references right away and he wasn't rude at all. A few months before I met him, I dated a man who lied about so many important things. Six months before the liar, I ended a relationship with a man who didn't care about me. I was understandably wary and my husband's polite friendliness helped a great deal. 

I wanted to jump my hubby's bones that first night, but I knew I had to wait since I liked him. He did not kiss me until the third date for the same reason. My husband was my 25th birthday present. :smthumbup:


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

Not real sure that this classifies as a "date", but our first outing together consisted of me picking him up (had no car/license suspended for DUI) at his place (actually lived in the garage at his parents house). Went to the closest gas station and got a 6 pk of "Old Milwaukee's Best ( ugh) and drove to the nearby rec center. Sat in the car talking and drinking. I was 26 and he was 21.

Is it just me (looking back now) or does anyone else see the overabundance of red flags there? :scratchhead:


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

heartsbeating said:


> What do I think about it now?
> 
> I cringe at our clothing choices haha. He stands by his outfit. I laugh about mine. What can I say? It was the 90's! It was a good date. He had a sensuality about him that I loved. I was nervous but at the same time felt completely comfortable. I don't think either of us wanted it to end. That was 17 years ago.


I know that feeling of not wanting it to end. 90's! I can not even look at pictures of me from the 90's with out laughing at some of the things I wore.


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

FirstYearDown said:


> My husband and I were both on a very sleazy dating chat line. I was terribly bored, but I was having fun messing with all the weirdos, perverts and nutcases on that thing.
> 
> And then I heard a deep voice. He sounded so intelligent! My husband asked me if I wanted to meet that night and since I was bored, I agreed to meet him for a coffee.
> 
> ...


I am a sucker for blue eyes. My H and my children have amazing blue eyes.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

It was the opening of the original Star Wars movie, May 1977! (Yes, I am older than dirt.)

We went parking afterwards


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

lamaga said:


> (Yes, I am older than dirt.)


Lamaga: If you're older than dirt, then I'm firmly trapped somewhere underground between the Cambrian and the Paleozoic layers!


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

arbitrator said:


> Lamaga: If you're older than dirt, then I'm firmly trapped somewhere underground between the Cambrian and the Paleozoic layers!


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Kurosity said:


> I know that feeling of not wanting it to end. 90's! I can not even look at pictures of me from the 90's with out laughing at some of the things I wore.


:smthumbup:

Glad I'm not alone.

All I can do is shake my head and wonder "What was I thinking?" His outfits too... haha... definitely not the style of guy that I'd go for. Maybe it's how he wore it and the fact that he still stands by those outfits had the appeal lol.


----------



## Jimena (May 28, 2012)

We were still teens, so our first date was wonderfully lame.
We had met at a youth retreat of sorts, and had been "dating" via AIM for about a month because we lived two states apart. We managed to arrange a real date because my cousin was getting married 4 states away and his state was smack in the middle of the trip.

So, my parents and I drive out and meet him in town at a rib joint (yes I ate ribs they're my favorite, and he knew it)(Yes, my parents were there on my first date, but they were very nice) Then my parents went to the hotel and he and I walked around town for awhile (it was late summer). We walked to the grocery store for some snacks and sodas. Then we walked over to the fast food joint where he worked bc he forgot something there.

We walked over to the hotel and went for a swim in the pool downstairs. Well, we did more kissing and talking than actual swimming. The highlight was the elevator ride back up to the room, we forgot to press a button and the elevator just stayed put for a good while while we made out.  Later, we dropped him off at home (we were both unlicensed) and that was all.

Oddly enough, it wasn't even a month later that I knew he was the one for me. And we're still here after 11 yrs.


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

Jimena said:


> We were still teens, so our first date was wonderfully lame.
> We had met at a youth retreat of sorts, and had been "dating" via AIM for about a month because we lived two states apart. We managed to arrange a real date because my cousin was getting married 4 states away and his state was smack in the middle of the trip.
> 
> So, my parents and I drive out and meet him in town at a rib joint (yes I ate ribs they're my favorite, and he knew it)(Yes, my parents were there on my first date, but they were very nice) Then my parents went to the hotel and he and I walked around town for awhile (it was late summer). We walked to the grocery store for some snacks and sodas. Then we walked over to the fast food joint where he worked bc he forgot something there.
> ...


I like your first date. Reminds me of all my teen aged dates/ hanging out, going from one place to another on foot, making out at every chance to do so. I loved eating nachos from the corner store near my house so there were many dates that I sat on the picnic table eating soggy nachos covered in cheese and chili (if you can call that stuff cheese). Miss those simple days.


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

Pandakiss said:


> I've had time to think about this. I dont think this was our first date. I think our first was I met his mother...her request...she gave him 5 or 10 dollars, and he and I walked about 5 blocks to McDonalds.
> 
> She took our picture. It's still in the family album.
> 
> ...


I am sure it will come to you so don't feel bad. I know people who can not even agree on what date was their first date. Makes for funny conversation thought


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Kurosity said:


> I like your first date. Reminds me of all my teen aged dates/ hanging out, going from one place to another on foot, making out at every chance to do so. I loved eating nachos from the corner store near my house so there were many dates that I sat on the picnic table eating soggy nachos covered in cheese and chili (if you can call that stuff cheese). Miss those simple days.


aww...reminds me of those days too. Of my first kiss in the movie theater and coming out with lipstick smeared all around my mouth. And lipstick smeared all around his mouth too lol.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

I just asked him.."whatever you say it was..dam I don't remember"..

Made me laugh. It will prob not come to me...I mean I don't even recal what year it was. But it was 20 or so years ago. Oh well we're still here.


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

Pandakiss said:


> I just asked him.."whatever you say it was..dam I don't remember"..
> 
> Made me laugh. It will prob not come to me...I mean I don't even recal what year it was. But it was 20 or so years ago. Oh well we're still here.


Well it is not how things start that matters it is how they end. Besides it sounds like your life is full of dates you do recall. A fond memory is a fond memory!


----------



## SabrinaBlue (Apr 18, 2012)

Our first date was actually a series of dates over three days. I was laid over in his town, so we made a weekend of it. 

Date One: Gourmet pizza, "Twilight," and a driving tour of the town.
Date Two: Visits to the local zoo and science museums, followed by casual lunch. We bought some lovely flowers for his mom and stopped by his parents' house to arrange them as a surprise.
Date Three: Drive through the local nature park. Cuddling. Some kind of food, something on TV ... 

We had such a wonderful time. Everything we did together (yes, even "Twilight") was so enjoyable.


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

SabrinaBlue said:


> Our first date was actually a series of dates over three days. I was laid over in his town, so we made a weekend of it.
> 
> Date One: Gourmet pizza, "Twilight," and a driving tour of the town.
> Date Two: Visits to the local zoo and science museums, followed by casual lunch. We bought some lovely flowers for his mom and stopped by his parents' house to arrange them as a surprise.
> ...


Your first date sound better then most the vacations I have been on :rofl:


----------



## SabrinaBlue (Apr 18, 2012)

Kurosity said:


> Your first date sound better then most the vacations I have been on :rofl:


Weeeeeeeell ... if it makes you feel better, there is _one_ thing that went tragically awry. My husband hadn't had too much experience with the ladies before me. When he kissed me, he kissed me so hard my teeth tingled! I had to teach him how to smooch me right.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

Kurosity said:


> Well it is not how things start that matters it is how they end. Besides it sounds like your life is full of dates you do recall. A fond memory is a fond memory!



Yes lots of memories good, great, and bad. We still try and get out on dates. We hang out a lot.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

SabrinaBlue said:


> Weeeeeeeell ... if it makes you feel better, there is _one_ thing that went tragically awry. My husband hadn't had too much experience with the ladies before me. When he kissed me, he kissed me so hard my teeth tingled! I had to teach him how to smooch me right.



Been there, done that! Ain't quite nothing in this world like a great teacher!


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

I once was on a date (before my H and I got together) I was so nervous because the guy was one I had crushed on in high school. We pulled into the parking lot of a burger joint and I stepped out onto a sheet of ice and landed hard on my back. Wacked my head so hard I cried, makeup smeared and I looked such a mess. He was a nice guy though because when I came out of the lady's room he had ordered a bag of ice for my head.
We had the best time talking it turned out to be a nice date but we were not that into each other. We are friends now. It turns out he was friends with my H too.(small word)


----------

